# Hip bursitis..



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

After much thought I have decided to give the bike a miss this weekend, (under protest)

Have to say Hip Bursitis is bloody painful! so I don't want to aggravate it more than I need too ....

Not the fact riding the bike hurts, I went out last weekend and it was OK, it is IF I had issues with the bike and needed to walk... I would be, well "screwed" I can walk a few feet and agony,,, so better safe than sorry..

Worse part is Doctor reckons it could take 5 weeks to go away and even then physio may be needed....

Oh joy...


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Ice and heat and gentle stretching


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

I have been doing some light stretching, but too much at the minute starts it throbbing... Got a months supply of tablets 3 times a day, and one I have to take in a morning to counteract the side effects... great stuff lol...Can't sit for long, can't stand or walk far...


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Pay to see a physio 

Eat with the tablets too, presumably naproxen


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

Doctor did say if the tablets don't work then it is physio... been a couple of weeks now so hopefully it will ease now a week of tablets are "kicking in".. seems a little better today as I have been resting it, not walking much.


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

Sounds bad. I have some hip pain that I was going to ask about but it's nowhere near as bad as you describe. 

How was bursitis diagnosed?


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

I had it for about a week and decided after a weekend of pain to go on Monday... I basically told him the left hip was very painful and this in turn went down the outside of my leg to the knee, feels like real bad cramp in the leg...

But it is very painful, even sitting but walking is a killer lol.. 

He said that because the trochanteric bursa is inflamed it puts pressure on the outside muscles hence the cramp effect... Gave me a month of tablets


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

It's a pretty common, mine flares up, cycling is fine but stairs esp hurt like crazy. 
Probably because I'm a little on the weighty side  and have very tight muscles. Massage and physio best treatments


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

It is the first time I have had it, but I am about 115-118KG still so on the heavy side.. as you say riding the bike last weekend I did 30 miles over two days and nothing, but stairs do hurt like mad..


----------



## Birdie (18 May 2019)

That sounds really painful and annoying! My daughter has a permanent hip problem but can cycle miles, yet when she walks too far............... It's annoying isn't it, that cycling doesn't hurt but walking does! Hope it clears up quickly for you!


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> I had it for about a week and decided after a weekend of pain to go on Monday... I basically told him the left hip was very painful and this in turn went down the outside of my leg to the knee, feels like real bad cramp in the leg...
> 
> But it is very painful, even sitting but walking is a killer lol..
> 
> ...


Mm, my pain is on the outside which NHS website said was good as it means it's not arthritic. It goes down the back of my leg to behind my knee but mild compared to yours and Vicksters. I've done 90 miles on the bike commuting last week so may have an easy week next week to see if it helps.


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

Mine is down the outside, from the ball of the hip and down the outside to about the knee.. The picture shows the blue area on the outside which is the actual problem, and the muscle over it


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Mm, my pain is on the outside which NHS website said was good as it means it's not arthritic. It goes down the back of my leg to behind my knee but mild compared to yours and Vicksters. I've done 90 miles on the bike commuting last week so may have an easy week next week to see if it helps.


That sounds more like sciatica if it's down the back of the leg from your bum (so back not hip), hip bursitis affects the outside as said 

You should rest and see a doc if not better


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

I put it off for a week but then the pain got the better of me so I went, glad I did really, if it is this painful with the tablets it might well have been a lot worse without lol... I hate taking tablets, already on on 4 a day for other things...


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> I put it off for a week but then the pain got the better of me so I went, glad I did really, if it is this painful with the tablets it might well have been a lot worse without lol... I hate taking tablets, already on on 4 a day for other things...


4 a day...amateur


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> That sounds more like sciatica if it's down the back of the leg from your bum (so back not hip), hip bursitis affects the outside as said
> 
> You should rest and see a doc if not better


I've had sciatica, this is definitely in the hip as Stuart describes but does feel more in the hamstring to the back of the knee.

Either way, I reckon your advice is still sound.


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

Birdie said:


> That sounds really painful and annoying! My daughter has a permanent hip problem but can cycle miles, yet when she walks too far............... It's annoying isn't it, that cycling doesn't hurt but walking does! Hope it clears up quickly for you!



I actually said to the Doctor Monday I did 30 miles on the bike over the weekend and not as much as a twinge, walk a short distance or as Vickster said, try to go upstairs and I was in agony... Doctor said cycling is a different type of movement and less pressure


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> 4 a day...amateur



I take them under protest lol.... then again 6 years ago I was 27 stone and my blood pressure lowest reading was 190/140.. so when the Doctor said I have two choices to loose it or die it sort of shook me up, I was close to a stroke or heart attack ... now have normal blood pressure with the help of tablets and weight loss, almost 8 stone now, 3 of those in the last 12 months with exercise and the bike at weekend and I feel great..


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> I take them under protest lol.... then again 6 years ago I was 27 stone and my blood pressure lowest reading was 190/140.. so when the Doctor said I have two choices to loose it or die it sort of shook me up, I was close to a stroke or heart attack ... now have normal blood pressure with the help of tablets and weight loss, almost 8 stone now, 3 of those in the last 12 months with exercise and the bike at weekend and I feel great..


Nice.


----------



## stuarttunstall (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> I've had sciatica, this is definitely in the hip as Stuart describes but does feel more in the hamstring to the back of the knee.
> 
> Either way, I reckon your advice is still sound.



The pain is almost a straight line down the centre of the outside of the leg, as I say from were I can feel the ball of the hip to the knee.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> I've had sciatica, this is definitely in the hip as Stuart describes but does feel more in the hamstring to the back of the knee.
> 
> Either way, I reckon your advice is still sound.


Get heating and stretching those gluteus, hamstrings, hip flexors


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Get heating and stretching those gluteus, hamstrings, hip flexors


Got to be honest, it's not the first time I've heard that.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Got to be honest, it's not the first time I've heard that.


Well then...
I need to as well having had an excruciating sports massage this morning


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Well then...
> I need to as well having had an excruciating sports massage this morning


Easier said than done though, isn't it, especially when you see exactly what it takes to stretch a muscle properly during one of those massages. 

I got one in Tenerife back end of last year from a slip of a woman who had me on the very edge of what I could stand. It was the best ever though and I've now tried a few different physio's but none could match her.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Easier said than done though, isn't it, especially when you see exactly what it takes to stretch a muscle properly during one of those massages.
> 
> I got one in Tenerife back end of last year from a slip of a woman who had me on the very edge of what I could stand. It was the best ever though and I've now tried a few different physio's but none could match her.


Little and often, try a foam roller too. Need to get to maintenance phase. Unfortunately I get bored after a few weeks.

Find a sports massage therapist not a physio...the most vicious are ones that work with rugby clubs IME!
The ones I see are trainee physios with massage qualifications


----------



## Slick (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Little and often, try a foam roller too. Need to get to maintenance phase. Unfortunately I get bored after a few weeks.
> 
> Find a sports massage therapist not a physio...the most vicious are ones that work with rugby clubs IME!
> The ones I see are trainee physios with massage qualifications


I know what you mean, I tend to get bored as well. 

I'll have a search around for some decent sports massage therapists. Thanks.


----------



## Birdie (19 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> I take them under protest lol.... then again 6 years ago I was 27 stone and my blood pressure lowest reading was 190/140.. so when the Doctor said I have two choices to loose it or die it sort of shook me up, I was close to a stroke or heart attack ... now have normal blood pressure with the help of tablets and weight loss, almost 8 stone now, 3 of those in the last 12 months with exercise and the bike at weekend and I feel great..


Well done you for turning your life around  It's not easy!


----------



## stuarttunstall (19 May 2019)

Birdie said:


> Well done you for turning your life around  It's not easy!



Best thing I did, still a bit to go yet... Having tried diet after diet and getting nowhere it is quite easy to stick to when you get the "loose it or die options" lol ... I still think now what if I had taken no notice? would I still be here now or at the very least had a stroke or heart attack. scares me to think .. I was only about 46 at the time ..


----------



## CXRAndy (19 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> After much thought I have decided to give the bike a miss this weekend, (under protest)
> 
> Have to say Hip Bursitis is bloody painful! so I don't want to aggravate it more than I need too ....
> 
> ...



My wife has hip bursitis in both hips. She has just had steriod injections in the bursa. The first injection in one hip wasnt too successful but the other hip was alot more successful. she has to do certain gentle exercises to build strength around the hip muscles but without aggravating the bursa. She has been told months for recovery


----------



## stuarttunstall (19 May 2019)

It is bad enough in one hip, I would hate to think what it's like in both  .. Doctor told me a minimum of 5 weeks or so, hope it's sooner lol... 

Not too bad if I just sit and do nothing, was more painful this morning when I got out of bed, but I tried to walk to the shop this morning which is about 300yds each way and had to keep stopping it was agony...


----------



## CXRAndy (19 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> It is bad enough in one hip, I would hate to think what it's like in both  .. Doctor told me a minimum of 5 weeks or so, hope it's sooner lol...
> 
> Not too bad if I just sit and do nothing, was more painful this morning when I got out of bed, but I tried to walk to the shop this morning which is about 300yds each way and had to keep stopping it was agony...


My wife finds sitting more painful. Walking gently is actually beneficial to her bursitis. I think the steroids have helped both sides, she has not complained of discomfort half as much since the injections. It was said it would take about 10 days to see improvement. She is nearly at a month for the first injection, her mobility is improving, but it hasnt been as rapid compared to the second injection in the other hip, where she felt much better within a week. Currently she has physio and these basic exercises to do.


----------



## Globalti (23 May 2019)

Here's a delicate question: do you think your hip bursitis has been caused by your hygiene habits in the bathroom? I have realised that using my right hand means I cant my pelvis and place all my weight on my left hip on the hard seat, which becomes chronically sore to the extent that I worry about arthritis. Since I broke my right clavicle I've been sitting straight on the seat and using my left hand for hygiene and the bursitis has cleared up completely.


----------



## stuarttunstall (23 May 2019)

Interesting, I suppose it is possible, I am still on the heavy side and when I put weight to one side it is painful...

The only plus is I think the tablets are working, still painful but not as bad as first ..  I am hoping I an get out on the bike this weekend ...


----------



## stuarttunstall (25 May 2019)

DID IT! ......

Bit slow... Bloody painful on the way out, but eased a lot on the way back, so hopefully if I do the same tomorrow and Monday it will help .. I HOPE!

Nice morning as well, and getting warmer....


----------



## vickster (25 May 2019)

Well done and nice pics but....
I wouldn't cycle every day if you still have pain or it'll re-inflame. Have a rest day!
Hope you put the frozen peas on it as soon as you got home to reduce any inflammation that you've caused. And stretched / did your exercises.
Frustrating but necessary with soft tissue inflammation unfortunately!


----------



## stuarttunstall (25 May 2019)

It is actually not too bad at the minute, hurt more when I just walked round the shop lol .... May have a rest tomorrow morning as they forecast rain first thing and just go Monday ..

I live on the Yorkshire Wolds and it is nice early morning around the country lanes of the village, very little traffic, if any and you get to see the wildlife, rabbits, horses, sheep and deer... very nice at 6.30 in a morning..

This was a couple of weekends ago..


----------



## vickster (25 May 2019)

stuarttunstall said:


> It is actually not too bad at the minute, hurt more when I just walked round the shop lol .... May have a rest tomorrow morning as they forecast rain first thing and just go Monday ..
> 
> I live on the Yorkshire Wolds and it is nice early morning around the country lanes of the village, very little traffic, if any and you get to see the wildlife, rabbits, horses, sheep and deer... very nice at 6.30 in a morning..
> 
> ...


You said it was bloody painful 

Resting tomorrow is sensible. Now go ice and stretch


----------



## stuarttunstall (25 May 2019)

It was painful when I started riding but seemed to ease a little as I got going, so maybe the exercise helped lol... not too bad at the minute because I am just sitting in a comfortable chair  

As I say rain tomorrow so may be forced to have a rest, me and rain don't mix lol...


----------



## stuarttunstall (29 May 2019)

Well it looks like the tablets have started to work well now (fingers crossed)  

The pain is a lot easier now, I can walks better and stand for longer although it does feel like a stab in my leg every so often.. and the top feels numb... but... 

I have managed to do two 30 mins on the treadmill at the gym and a moderate walking pass up hill and it went OK... 

Still have another week of tablets so hopefully it will go well...


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Sep 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread for some advice. Finally went to the docs with a sore hip which has recently got a lot worse. Trochanteric bursitis was her diagnosis - she said caused by repetitive movement ie cycling.
I have a referral to physio and will be investigating finding a private physio to get started quicker. She pretty much said don’t cycle until I have an assessment from a physio and a plan. Pretty fed up about this. 
My question is how quickly did people recover and does it go away?


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Sep 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread for some advice. Finally went to the docs with a sore hip which has recently got a lot worse. Trochanteric bursitis was her diagnosis - she said caused by repetitive movement ie cycling.
> I have a referral to physio and will be investigating finding a private physio to get started quicker. She pretty much said don’t cycle until I have an assessment from a physio and a plan. Pretty fed up about this.
> My question is how quickly did people recover and does it go away?


My wife's hip bursitis is still problematic, she has to moderate her activity days with days of rest. She has had two sets of steroid injections over a 2 year period, which have helped, but not eradicated the problems. Next step would be surgery to remove bursa-I doubt she will opt for that unless totally immobile


----------

